# OGL Cancel D&D Beyond on January 13 | OGL 1.1



## The Myopic Sniper (Today at 12:01 PM)

"Join me in canceling all of our D&D Beyond subscriptions on January 13, as a monetary sign to Wizards of the Coast that we will not accept OGL 1.1."

I see that folks on YouTube are planning a coordinated cancellation on the 13th if there is no news of revocation of the OGL 1.1 debacle before then.  "D&D Beyond Servers Crash With Gut of Cancellations" would make an interesting headline. 

The video here is from Indestructoboy, I have seen others promoting the same tactic. I am not sure if it is coordinated thing or several people stumbled on to the same notion at once.

Cancel D&D Beyond on January 13 | OGL 1.1


----------

